# auto color, auto contrast and auto tone in lightroom?



## alaios (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi all,I am scanning my films and the typical is one to do an auto color in photoshop to return colors at their normal looking state. I wanted to ask you though if you can do something similar in the lightroom.Regardsalex


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 22, 2014)

In the Develop module Basic Panel- just click "Auto"









  Before                                                                                                                             After "Auto"


----------



## alaios (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi thanks for the answer. I am not sure this is the same with auto color and auto tone... Or is it?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 23, 2014)

No, I do not believe there is an equivalent to Photoshop Auto-Color. (Do you know how PS auto-adjusts color?) and how would you define the color adjustments needed on every image?

The Auto Tone button tries to achieve what LR thinks are the best settings for- Exposure, Contrast, Highlights, Shadows, Whites, Blacks. ie. All the Histogram exposure adjustments. If you don't like the result- press CTRL+Z
A hint-  By holding down the Shift key and double-clicking on the Basic panel Tone control's name (Exposure, Contrast, etc.) you can set each of the "Tone" controls independently to Adobe's "Auto" setting. Watch the "Reset" button change to "Reset (Adobe)"    (A double-click, without SHFT, resets the slider)

White Balance and the Presence sliders are not altered by the "Auto" button, so color saturation and vibrance are not altered by the "Auto" button. And there is no "Auto" button in the HSL Panel.
If you shoot RAW files, then you might like trying different Camera Profiles in the Camera Calibration Panel (Develop module). I can boost my Nikon image colors by applying the "Camera Vivid" profile.


----------



## alaios (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks again. I tested it in lightroom and is not the same... Alex


----------

